# Myleus species



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Don I love your pics and your fish - please enter some of these in the non-piranha POTM comp









also I get slightly differant scientific names as you have









_Myleus gurupyensis_









_Myleus schomburgkii_ - Black-barred meyleus

and I have no clue as the the last species.

I'm not saying that I'm right and you are wrong here, as I am most likely wrong, but I thought I would share what I have these down as, I also have Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis down as being a red hook, but not with these orange spots, more like in this pic










also I am a big fan of silver dollers and you seem to have quite a collection, I would really appriciate it if you could post about them in the non-piranha forum


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pics as always, DonH









I'll see if I can take some shots of my new silver dollars.

Until then, enjoy this pic I found on some website:








Source: *www.atmosphere-amazonie.com*

btw: I love that Black-barred myleus: looks awesome







A large shoal of those must be quite a sight...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very nice Don


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanks for the comments...

Innes, I'm barely starting to get interested in Myleus species, so you might be correct. I purchased those three 6" specimens as Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis (probably because of the red hooked anal fin) but there seems to be other subspecies of rubripinnis out there and their look varies greatly. Some with brilliant orange blotching (If you remember fishpost.com imported some of those a few months ago) and I've seen pics of some with black spots also.

As far as schomburki vs schomburgkii, I'm sure you know what I meant. I just misspelled it.







I was trying to show that there are two different variants from two different locales. Thanks for correcting me though...









As for the unidentified species... Brian thinks that it _might_ be Myleus pacu.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Lookin good!!!

Love the blackbands of course!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

DonH said:


> Thanks for the comments...
> 
> Innes, I'm barely starting to get interested in Myleus species, so you might be correct. I purchased those three 6" specimens as Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis (probably because of the red hooked anal fin) but there seems to be other subspecies of rubripinnis out there and their look varies greatly. Some with brilliant orange blotching (If you remember fishpost.com imported some of those a few months ago) and I've seen pics of some with black spots also.
> 
> ...


 well whatever they are I really want some, please keep me informed as to what you find out about these species as I have never been able to find too much about them - not that I looked in great deal, but I did look a bit.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pics, congrats!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics though i'm not really into silver dollars they do look good
dixon


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Here are some of the Myleus species I am now keeping.

Myleus rubripinnis rubripinnis (Red Hook): Notice the orange spotting.

















The following pictures are of various Myleus species that I receive yesterday from Brian (CichlidGeek). Awesome!!!

Myleus schomburki "Xingu"

















Myleus schomburki "Rio Araguaia"









Unidentified Myleus species

















Here's a link in case you can't view images: Here


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome...









brian always come with some really great looking fish...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nice pics but im sorry i think that fish is ugly as innes naked dancing around his house with a bowtie on with a poster of nsync in the background while "rock ur body" by justin timberlake is playing lmao


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

verry nice pics thanks for posting....


----------

